# Where would you invest 10K?



## Goingforward (16 Jul 2014)

Hi there. If you had 10K that you didn't need to use for a year, what would you do with it? 

Don't want to do anything TOO risky, but leaving it on deposit with interest rates so low just seems like a shame.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boyd (16 Jul 2014)

If you want more return than deposit, you must take risks, simple as.

Alternatively, check out the fixed term best buy deposits. PTSB 2.19% for 1 year is the best rate

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=101813

One year is way too short for anything investing/shares related, without it being total speculation. 

Prize bonds are another option, but you may win nothing (see prize bond thread on here for people's experiences).

[EDIT] I am assuming you have no outstanding credit card/loans that you could pay off with this cash. If you do, I would do that first, as the interest you pay on them will be more than any saving/investment return you will get in a year.


----------



## Goingforward (19 Jul 2014)

Hey, thanks for your reply.

What you have pointed out is what I had thought also.

I don't really have any debts to repay so I'll check out the fixed term deposit rates. For some of those you have to have a current account open first with the bank which is a nuisance, but it's still worth checking.

Thanks again for responding


----------



## praetserge (25 Sep 2014)

Use cash ISA... you're guaranteed to get get your money with a tiny profit there and it's tax free.


----------



## Protocol (25 Sep 2014)

Cash ISAs are a UK deposit account.

This is an Irish website.


----------

